# 6 year old takes a pic that looks like a characature...



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Camping pics & pics at home...








She loves her little chair. I try to keep her off the grass & ground as much as possible...
























At home...








Always where mommy is (my little sweetie)








Here favorite spot during the day.








Iz wachin' ya mommy. Youz aint gonna get away without me knowin!!!









Dats all folks!!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I love her little camping chair. She looks very proud and completely like she knows that it is hers!

The pictures of her on her fancy iron chair are so pretty! The first one where she is laying on her side is beautiful!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Karen! She'll actually fall asleep, but if I move around in the house she has to know my where-abouts at every minute. She knows the little cars chair is hers. So many people were coming up to us at the campground commenting on her in the chair.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hehe, she likes to sunbathe on that chair during the day, but Mommy needs to be close, too! She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Ashley!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I love camping, and if there is one thing I love more than camping it is seeing people enjoying camping with their beloved pets. I love the pics with her in her little chair. I wish Lulu would do that, but she would be too busy barking her head off at everybody that passed by. lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Very sweet. I love that second pic of her in her chair. Its very sweet. And how she has to be right there with you is cute too.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I love camping, and if there is one thing I love more than camping it is seeing people enjoying camping with their beloved pets. I love the pics with her in her little chair. I wish Lulu would do that, but she would be too busy barking her head off at everybody that passed by. lol


We can't even fool with the camper when it's in the yard because Midgie starts whining & going nuts thinking "Road Trip!" Lol She loves it!! She does her fair share of barking although she's not too bad. Mostly when she sees other dogs around our site, but I get on to her, so she knows her barking is not accepted.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Midgie looks so comfy in her camp chair.....she must have been the hit of the park....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

carrieandcricket said:


> Very sweet. I love that second pic of her in her chair. Its very sweet. And how she has to be right there with you is cute too.


Thanks Carrie!! She really makes me smile!! I don't know what I'd do if she wasn't there.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

nabi said:


> Midgie looks so comfy in her camp chair.....she must have been the hit of the park....


She was a big hit as well as my daughter sleeping with her bear. Everyone noticed Bekah passed out hugging her bear first, then saw Midgie sprawled out. Hubby said they were pointing & laughing.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE Tennessee!!! I bet you have some wonderful places to camp. My dad goes twice a year to the Cumberland Mountains to ride 4-wheelers all over miles and miles of beautiful trails. My mom goes sometimes and I have gone and rode with him once--loved it!! If I go on vacation I will always pick Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge before anywhere else. I don't know how close you are to there.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Love her camping chair! That is so cute, and such a good idea. For whatever reason, Odie prefers a chair to the floor anyday.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> I absolutely LOVE Tennessee!!! I bet you have some wonderful places to camp. My dad goes twice a year to the Cumberland Mountains to ride 4-wheelers all over miles and miles of beautiful trails. My mom goes sometimes and I have gone and rode with him once--loved it!! If I go on vacation I will always pick Gatlinburg and Pigeon Forge before anywhere else. I don't know how close you are to there.


It's so funny you bring this up Tina!! I LoVE TN too, but we were actually camping in Kentucky at Jellystone Mammoth Caves. The reason I say it's funny is because as soon as we got home today, I started looking for a fun place to camp in Mobile Alabama. I want to be by the beach. We're about 2 1/2 hours from Gatlinburg, but I don't care to go there--too much traffic & people, plus TN is full of beautiful scenery & mountains that I don't need to go there to see more. We rented a cabin there about 5 years ago & that was fun.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Love her camping chair! That is so cute, and such a good idea. For whatever reason, Odie prefers a chair to the floor anyday.


Haha!! I believe all chihuahuas should be classified as Prince & Princesses because they believe they should always be pampered! I often wonder if Midgie even knows she's a "DOG!" Don't let Odie see Midgie's chair--It's a "Cars" chair, but I got it at a yard sale for $2.00. Lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Your daughter is so beautiful too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa, I enjoyed your pictures so much. Both of your girls are beautiful. :love2:
Midgie reminds me of Chanel, she looks like a smooth coat version of
her, with the floppy ears and all. She's very lovely, looks like a sweetie.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Cute! Love her camping chair..


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Adorable photos.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Lisa, I enjoyed your pictures so much. Both of your girls are beautiful. :love2:
> Midgie reminds me of Chanel, she looks like a smooth coat version of
> her, with the floppy ears and all. She's very lovely, looks like a sweetie.


Haha LS, I do see the resemblance now that you mention it!! Thanks LS.


----------

